# looking for free or cheap roller pigeon starter kit



## blkramhemi (Sep 21, 2007)

New to Texas, looking for Pigeon breeders near or in Victoria, Tx with free or cheap Roller Pigeon starter kit, ive flown 30 or more Birminghams in California, any info will help.... 

Thanks, 

please contact me via email [email protected]


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Here's a couple of links to Roller web sites........may be helpful.......


http://www.worldcupfly.com/roller_links.htm


http://www.angelfire.com/tx/pigeon550/rollerclub.html


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

And another Roller site: http://www.roller-pigeon.com/page/page/4926562.htm

Terry


----------



## blkramhemi (Sep 21, 2007)

thanks guys, for all the info, looks to be some promising sites


----------

